# New to forums



## Maddog Mike (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi, just wanted to introduce myself.  I'm Mike from Texas.  I'm 38 and trying to put up the good fight against Father Time.  I've lifted on and off for years, but I am determined to stick with it this time.  I'm looking forward to learning some more about how to maximize my workouts.  (I don't have a world of time with 2 kids under the age of 4)  I'm also interested to learn a bit more about supplements.  I'm currently taking creatine and have just started to stack it with Beta Alanine.  I'll try to add some updates to my progress as I go along.  Thanks.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 5, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Maddog Mike* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 5, 2010)

Welcome Mike. Take advantage of the training journals section.

*Online Journals - IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forums*


----------



## DOMS (Mar 5, 2010)

Welcome, Mike! 

There are a lot of Texans here, I believe.

Also, don't worry too much about supplements until you've got workouts and diet in order.  Just my $0.02.


----------



## Maddog Mike (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks All.  Already found some very good info on here.  I've got some specific questions that I'll go to the other topics to ask about.

-Mike


----------

